# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Anyone still frequent the "other" site?

## LJP

Used to be a FishnHunt addict but have to say that I only check in occasionaly now to see what's happening & what's for sale in the classifieds. I really enjoy the unique (is that PC enough  :Yum: ) members we have here participating. I was curious if any of you still participate much in the other site as I've found this forum fast becoming my favourite place to lurk.

----------


## R93

Same as you mate, I used to have a sqizz at the buy sell on occasion, I made the mistake of reading a few threads that had me very glad I left the spastic factory and come here.

----------


## gimp

I think I got banned or w/ever?

----------


## Normie

Same. Have a nosey every so often but this is my main watering hole.

----------


## R93

> I think I got banned or w/ever?


Do you think it could have been that dry, yet sharp wit you possess that had them buggered, making it easier to ban you than work it out?

You rock fondlers are all the same :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

There's another site?  Hell if I knew where it was I would never get any work done.

----------


## hunter308

I am on a permanent ban from there (ok I was on there again for a year before I got flushed out again) for being a total twat a few years ago I am not proud of the way I acted and still regret it to this day also I lost friends I had made on there over that too. Moral of that story is if you are angry at the world take it out on something that won't get you in trouble or misunderstood.

----------


## Raging Bull

> I am on a *permanent ban* from there (ok I was on there again for a year before I got flushed out again) for being a total twat a few years ago I am not proud of the way I acted and still regret it to this day also I lost friends I had made on there over that too. Moral of that story is if you are angry at the world take it out on something that won't get you in trouble or misunderstood.


Yeah, but haven't you been signing in under *michael69* or *Hunter7mm08* anyway?  :Grin: 

I frequent there from time to time, but get sick of the bullshit very quickly.

----------


## Beavis

I have a quick look now and then. I usually get involved when some tard talks about semi's being evil and dangerous

----------


## hunter308

> Yeah, but haven't you been signing in under *michael69* or *Hunter7mm08* anyway? 
> 
> I frequent there from time to time, but get sick of the bullshit very quickly.


It was michael48 then I changed it to hunter 7mm08 but that is banned now hence the comment about me being back on there posting for a year prior to getting flushed out  :Thumbsup:  ah well not the end of the world got other more important things like planning my next hunt to worry about plus this site is full of good buggers anyway plus there is no political or petty bullshit on here. You know something it does get boring flying under the radar trying to dodge a bullet from the admins over there just to prove that I am not as loopy as they portray me to be. And they still have Homer to keep em busy.

----------


## Konev

do look around for info on stuff but my palm meets my face a lot when reading some of the drivel.

----------


## Twosix

what is this other site you speak of, I have my curiosity tweaked, although I have worked out there was some political issues that this forum is the end result of, which is lucky for me lol, dont want to open old wounds just curious now to go and have a look at it

----------


## kiwijames

I still look over there but nowhere near as much as I used to. The database is much larger for the occasional thought I have had and I can reference back through the search function. The level of knowledge vs bullshit and bravado does appear to have been on a rather steady decline though.

----------


## Pop Shot

It's not like we have to pledge allegiance to one or the other. That said, I look at the 'other site' as much as I do this site.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## crnkin

I look in the hunting stories section to see where not to go next time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> I have a quick look now and then. I usually get involved when some tard talks about semi's being evil and dangerous


Yep I've heard they bash and beat Semi's to no end so i don't ever go there, I'm on here or IMAS... those are my main 2.... I haven't even signed up and don't plan to!

----------


## Malhunting

I still go for a quick look but dont post or sell on there ant more unless someone needs a bit of help and no one replys to his thread.
I like this forum but feel like it needs more write ups of hunts people have done but that maybe just because it has a smaller membership, i hope that changes in the future.

----------


## veitnamcam

Barely look over there any more this place eats up enough time.
When I do I just end up getting pissed of with something.

----------


## Pop Shot

> I still go for a quick look but dont post or sell on there ant more unless someone needs a bit of help and no one replys to his thread.
> I like this forum but feel like it needs more write ups of hunts people have done but that maybe just because it has a smaller membership, i hope that changes in the future.


I've gone away from putting up stories this year... You get like 10 comments for 100000000 views. Personally, I like receiving the comments/questions and often feel it isn't worth my effort for a handful of response versus the enjoyment (I hope) people get out of reading my write up. If that makes sense.

I might put up a few after the weekend for you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## dogmatix

I still do, but restrict myself to reading and posting in certain sections.

----------


## LJP

I think the other forum probably wins on Story content where here I'd say technical  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

> I think the other forum probably wins on Story content where here I'd say technical


id agree with that. 
depends on the question really. I frequent both.

----------


## sneeze

> I've gone away from putting up stories this year... You get like 10 comments for 100000000 views. Personally, I like receiving the comments/questions and often feel it isn't worth my effort for a handful of response versus the enjoyment (I hope) people get out of reading my write up. If that makes sense.
> 
> I might put up a few after the weekend for you


I think thats a problem with forums across the board. I would sooner someone had a crack at me than just ignore my post/story but I'm a bit of a hypocrite as I often don't post after reading a story, Ill try to be more consistent.  Write up the stories  knowing you are contributing, that you are giving people enjoyment even if they arn't replying in numbers. Its like hunting really, the reward comes from the effort more than the result.

----------


## Dougie

> I think thats a problem with forums across the board. I would sooner someone had a crack at me than just ignore my post/story but I'm a bit of a hypocrite as I often don't post after reading a story, Ill try to be more consistent.  Write up the stories  knowing you are contributing, that you are giving people enjoyment even if they arn't replying in numbers. Its like hunting really, the reward comes from the effort more than the result.


I've shyed away a bit same reason as Pop Shot, although I do also feel like I'm blabbering a bit and being annoying when I don't get replies and just views!

It may be because I've met the family but I must say lately I've really enjoyed the stories from the young Dundees, good to see young fullas out  there doing it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bulltahr

Hhhmmm more stories, I could post up a few of my old Rod and rifle articles for the younger fellas..............

----------


## scottrods

yep, I look at it most nights.

----------


## Munsey

> Hhhmmm more stories, I could post up a few of my old Rod and rifle articles for the younger fellas..............


I hope you take your camera and diary with you to argintena Colin . Would love to see and hear all about the trip. And good luck ,

----------


## Tahr

I did once. But don't worry, I've been to confession and have been absolved for my sin  :Innocent: 

What a load of rubbish this thread is. Its not like its a tournament. Live and let live I say.

----------


## Bulltahr

> I hope you take your camera and diary with you to argintena Colin . Would love to see and hear all about the trip. And good luck ,


Will do Dean, been 3 times now so starting to get the hang of it..............
Will be tight, but still keen on a Mackenzie quail shoot, before it all closes for the season...........

----------


## Munsey

> Will do Dean, been 3 times now so starting to get the hang of it..............
> Will be tight, but still keen on a Mackenzie quail shoot, before it all closes for the season...........


He'll yeah I'd love to have a crack before the season ends if you can fit it in.  I've had poor talleys of quail locally . A it's not from lack of trying .

----------


## Spanners

> I've shyed away a bit same reason as Pop Shot, although I do also feel like I'm blabbering a bit and being annoying when I don't get replies and just views!


Dont worry.. someone will tell you if you're annoying .. till then.....  :Grin:

----------


## scoped

You will always get a bit of political banter considering the membership base of fishnhunt

----------


## el borracho

yeah all the time , much better than this site , nicer mods too .By the way what is the other site?

----------


## JoshC

I look at both...happy to just have somewhere to spend a bit of time reading away about things that interest me. I participate alot less than I used to, mainly for the same reasons as you Popshot, but am always keen to help beginners out or share a laugh or two. Made some really good mates on the other forum, and know a few here too which is neat. That probably makes NZ run forums more unique, the 2 degrees of seperation thing, we all seem to know someone that knows someone etc.

----------


## Tahr

If the other forum was judged by its best, and not by its worst, the contributions made by some individuals and the forum in the whole is simply outstanding. Maybe this forum will mature into something even better? Who knows...its up to the the individuals and the crowd. But it won't be achieved by looking over your shoulder all of the time and thinking by bagging F&H, this place will simply get better.

I think that F&H has settled down a lot. Maybe because of a change in the mod(s)...or maybe because all of the miscreants have come over here  :Wink: 

Anyway. Onwards and upwards, and each to their own.

----------


## greghud

a forum is a bit like a bar, you find one you like, its cool, you can hang arround and chat with some mates, its all good.
after a while a few numptys turn up but you dont pay too much attention. then there is a few more. then it seems your overwhelmed with idiots.
well, move on and find another bar/forum or ignore it. 
it is a shame when you feel uncomfortable posting because you fear you will get into an argument with a complete idiot, so you dont post at all.
i read alot but post only a little, i supose i dont see my opinion as being worth being expressed. i usualy only post where i feel my contribution is valid/worthwhile. 
so my appologies to the posts where they just get another "read"
greg

----------


## hunter308

You hit it on the head Tussock, I recall you a few other members from here and I did not get on so well on F&H but hey we get on fine over here and that is because what happened there has stayed there and not been carried on over here which is why I respect the members and the mods on this site because they know how to leave the past behind them. One thing I have learned and that is if someone says or does something that gets your hackles up don't let it get to you just ignore it as much as possible and work out a calm way to react and not lash out like a rabid dog and if you really have to just stay away from the computer for a day or two.

----------


## Tyke

Half and half,

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I'd quite like to see a bit created on this site dedicated for enviromental purposes, like where 1080 drops are going to be happening, whats happening to public acess/huts.. .that kind of thing.. but not to the point of being political.

but a section dedicated purely to the enviroment and whats happening... anyone get my drift?

I made the fatal mistake of joining fishnc@#t but did it more for laughs, my user is :Mr AR15.... I thought that would piss them right off!

----------


## crzyman

I use the other site to see who's posting on both and make decisions based on my findings for any free stuff we have to give away.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## muzza

I tend to frequent both equally. Only post on the ones I find relevant , tend to ignore the wankers  were possible.

Forums change and shift focus , people move in and out . Its a bit like a small town really , comings and goings and petty bust-ups...

----------


## redbang

I think the main problem with the Fish/hunt was that really it was the only game in town and run as a dictatorship( and not a benign one either ! ). Their tone is more moderate now being as people have a choice where to air opinions and as a consequence is less confrontational, and this forum is working well because we've seen what can happen elsewhere.
Just my 2c worth  :Have A Nice Day: 

No dictators here  :Thumbsup: 









This post was turned evil by a dictator :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

Plenty of dictators here, they just have a sense of humor.

----------


## redbang

> I think the main problem with the Fish/hunt was that really it was the only game in town and run as a dictatorship( and not a benign one either ! ). Their tone is more moderate now being as people have a choice where to air opinions and as a consequence is less confrontational, and this forum is working well because we've seen what can happen elsewhere.
> Just my 2c worth 
> 
> No dictators here 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF !!!!!!!!!    shit, wrong again. . . . .  :Oh Noes:  . . . .

----------


## hunter308

> And those of us with buttons are here to enjoy the place, not police it.


Agreed why try to ping people for anything and everything they can even when it is something so minute and trivial it only lowers the moral of the place, hell you even get pinged for linking TM listings in posts over there now days what next?.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Its me. I generally spend more time on the other one, simply because they seem to be more hunting orientated rather than techincal, but this one was started by LR shooters, so that is to be expected. But this place is coming along by the look of it, I will come by more often. I dont post nearly as much as I used to on NZ sites. I spend a lot of time on overseas hunting sites nowadays. But everything goes in cycles.

----------


## gadgetman

I frequent both, but my posting has dropped off quite a bit. Been too busy to get out and shoot lately so not much to contribute. I will often have a forum open up in the background and when there is a break in the mayhem I'll do a wee bit of reading. Being a beginner there is so much to learn and I'll sponge the knowledge from everywhere; one of my favourite sayings, "You learn something every day. The day you don't learn anything someone digs a big hole and they bury you in it."

I agree with you Tussock there is no point holding grudges. Better to move on and get over whatever.

----------


## major

i just joined this site. im liking it better i got sick of the rubbish and nasty comments when you post something on the other site

----------


## 7mmsaum

Welcome aboard major

----------


## faregame

after the 7mm08 vs 270 thread - I give up - a common question, by a new person and what half of it is rubbish and not helpful - mixed in with good answers

----------


## Rushy

> i just joined this site. im liking it better i got sick of the rubbish and nasty comments when you post something on the other site


Welcome aboard Major  :36 17 4:   FYI, rank has no privilege on this site.

----------


## R93

Get your heels together Rushy!


Oh, and welcome Major.

----------


## Rushy

> Get your heels together Rushy!.


I had my heels together,  stomach in, chest out, shoulders back and down as I was typing R93.  I may be old but I still remember what to do in the presence of an officer.

----------


## Dougie

> I had my heels together,  stomach in, chest out, shoulders back and down as I was typing R93.  I may be old but I still remember what to do in the presence of an officer.



Pfffffft debatable...  :Wink: 

Welcome to the team, Major!

----------


## R93

If you still walk around swinging your arms at breast pocket height, I would be worried.

----------


## sneeze

In the presence of an officer I wont be standing at attention, I'll most likley be trying to talk my way out of a ticket.

----------


## R93

> In the presence of an officer I wont be standing at attention, I'll most likley be trying to talk my way out of a ticket.




Yeah, pulling your skirt up doesnt work like it used to eh sneeze :Psmiley:

----------


## Scribe

> Pfffffft debatable... 
> 
> Welcome to the team, Major!


And pffffffffft standing to attention talking on the telephone. Ever seen them do that.

Hi Major.

----------


## Dougie

> If you still walk around swinging your arms at breast pocket height, I would be worried.


Haha, I'm pretty sure on my commissioning we were actually taught "Officers don't march, they saunter." Barf. No wonder 80% of the cadet force officers think the sun shines outta there asses....plus, the army left me unable to swing my right arm much higher than waist height anyway! 

Sneeze the real officer around here keeps forgetting to bring the handcuffs home!!  :ORLY:  :Psmiley:

----------


## sneeze

> Yeah, pulling your skirt up doesnt work like it used to eh sneeze


 :Grin:  yeah age has robbed me of a few abilities, well age and to many pies.

----------


## R93

> Haha, I'm pretty sure on my commissioning we were actually taught "Officers don't march, they saunter." Barf. No wonder 80% of the cadet force officers think the sun shines outta there asses....plus, the army left me unable to swing my right arm much higher than waist height anyway! 
> 
> Sneeze the real officer around here keeps forgetting to bring the handcuffs home!!


Now, now Dougie, you may well get the masses confused. Id be worried about what Rushy is thinking about now. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dougie

He's still thinking about Sneeze with a skirt hiked up mid-thigh  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> yeah age has robbed me of a few abilities, well age and to many pies.


Shit a brick Sneeze! I heard you would have to look back over your shoulder to get a glimpse of Usain Bolt :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> He's still thinking about Sneeze with a skirt hiked up mid-thigh


Sick puppy! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

I don't know what it is lately but poor Rushy has been the butt of many of my jokes lately! Don't worry Rushy I make fun of you 'cos I like ya, think young kids in the sand box kind of thing  :Have A Nice Day:  It must be something in this Petone water, I've been rather feisty of late!

----------


## Rushy

> yeah age has robbed me of a few abilities, well age and to many pies.


Age and pies Sneeze, we have much in common.

----------


## sneeze

> He's still thinking about Sneeze with a skirt hiked up mid-thigh


Nothin like an eyefull of  torn fish net over a hairy white  thigh eh?

----------


## Rushy

> Don't worry Rushy I make fun of you 'cos I like ya,


I knew that the minute you started sending me pictures of yourself Dougie.  Just don't get to the stalking stage as I am not sure the ticker could handle the escape and evasion tactics these days!

----------


## sneeze

> Age and pies Sneeze, we have much in common.


 :Grin:  on the hill I curse the mate that poured my first malt, but in the chair in front of the fire I am a little more greatfull.

----------


## sneeze

> Shit a brick Sneeze! I heard you would have to look back over your shoulder to get a glimpse of Usain Bolt


He has a thing for fishnet stocking and huge muffin tops as well?

----------


## Rushy

> on the hill I curse the mate that poured my first malt, but in the chair in front of the fire I am a little more greatfull.


And a good single malt too.  We are practically twins.

----------


## sneeze

:Grin:  Im not sure if I know what a good one is but I do know what I like. :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

The lostone will drink you all under the table

----------


## sneeze

> The lostone will drink you all under the table


Yes him and a very large part of the population where Im concerned. Quantity isnt much of a priority these days.

----------


## Chris

> And those of us with buttons are here to enjoy the place, not police it.


The police on that other site should of left the police work at the station ,forum not really the place for it.
Seemed to be some witch hunting going on . 
I don't go there at all now ,no time for their BS .More like a knitting cycle with all the carry on .

----------


## PerazziSC3

1080 this, WARO that, Helihunting here, blah blah blah. Seems there are a lot of people with chips on there shoulders over there... even the layout of the forum is dull and depressing. This one is much more pleasant and relaxed it seems. Plus i like the technical info on long range shooting and the science behind shooting on this forum.

----------


## Tahr

The more you criticize and bitch, the more you are being like what or who you criticize and bitch about.

----------


## gimp

Very zen.

----------


## Dougie

I don't have an account over there but have been linked to a few FS threads. I don't really like the layout. This place is easy on the eyes  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

This forum is the best because I post here. This applies to all other forums that I post on.

----------


## el borracho

> This forum is the best because I post here. This applies to all other forums that I post on.


its the truth or gimp will choke you out!

----------


## el borracho

I joined it but forgot its name and haven't returned but I read many don't like it ?how many members there----
edit ,just found it -man some of you guys have major post counts over there-gimp your  	8673 -man that's heaps.4500 odd members -this place is going well given its fairly new

----------


## Rushy

> Yes him and a very large part of the population where Im concerned. Quantity isnt much of a priority these days.


Tis always about the quality and moderation!

----------


## Rushy

> This place is easy on the eyes


That is just the after glow of some of us good looking old hunks Dougie!

----------


## gimp

> I joined it but forgot its name and haven't returned but I read many don't like it ?how many members there----
> edit ,just found it -man some of you guys have major post counts over there-gimp your  	8673 -man that's heaps.4500 odd members -this place is going well given its fairly new


At 4.12 posts per day you'll get there soon enough.

Was a member since 2006

----------


## el borracho

what type of unscrupulous stuff did the mods get upto over there that drove many to getting a one way ticket outta there ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Over zealous censorship mostly

----------


## el borracho

its never easy really as every body wants to be heard and has different opinion and we all can be dicks and labor the stupidly rediculous on a forum.what kinda stuff would they delete -arguing,politics,reloading data

----------


## gimp

If you want to find out, go post there, complaining about other forums here does not engender a positive attitude here

----------


## Tahr

> Over zealous censorship mostly


Yes, I saw that at times although it seems to have eased off. 
But a serious lack of self moderation contributed too. 
Cause and effect I think, because some serious offenders who are now here, seem to be going ok now. Maybe because some are now mods themselves here  :Grin:

----------


## el borracho

true gimp , interesting different styles though and what drives rational

----------


## Chris

> what type of unscrupulous stuff did the mods get upto over there that drove many to getting a one way ticket outta there ?


1 case el borracho ,they brought an issue into the forum from out side it & used that as a lever to get on a members case.This resulted in a bun fight & that member got ejected.
When I questioned his expulsion they (2 or 3 moderators/forum police)came after me ,I couldn't get any reasonable or rational answer about the other members banning so left as well.

----------


## el borracho

that is f---- up , good man for making an effort on the members behalf,credit to you Chris. Collusion against one other isn't nice,nasty

----------


## hunter308

> 1 case el borracho ,they brought an issue into the forum from out side it & used that as a lever to get on a members case.This resulted in a bun fight & that member got ejected.
> When I questioned his expulsion they (2 or 3 moderators/forum police)came after me ,I couldn't get any reasonable or rational answer about the other members banning so left as well.


Yup they do get like that from time to time and they do know how to hold a grudge without letting it go too. Lost count of how many times I went back and tried to make up for it hell they even deleted an apology I made to the forum and still gave me the boot without even acknowledging the fact I had said sorry about acting like a wanker. But that is all in the past now and it is time to keep moving forward in the positive manner I have been maintaining over here, and that is why I have what is stated in my sig on display.

----------


## Chris

To be perfectly honest Hunter I doubt its you thats the wanker .Give some people a little authority it goes to their head.
Then there are those who think they're in authority sitting at a computer . (Have a couple in my family but we ain't gonna go there)
I'm glade I moved on over to this forum ,too many negatives at the previous one.

----------


## baldbob

Place is run by fly by nighters and newbs now.... Go on, go there and ask a technical question...... I DARE YOU!!!!!

----------


## tui_man2

> I joined it but forgot its name and haven't returned but I read many don't like it ?how many members there----
> edit ,just found it -man some of you guys have major post counts over there-gimp your  	8673 -man that's heaps.4500 odd members -this place is going well given its fairly new


goes to show these people with high post counts are very busy people  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> goes to show these people with high post counts are very busy people


Who rattled your cage you pirate. I will have you know I am very busy but can multi task with an Iphone or puter at work. Besides when I am on either it  looks like I am busy :Psmiley:

----------


## tui_man2

> Who rattled your cage you pirate. I will have you know I am very busy but can multi task with an Iphone or puter at work. Besides when I am on either it  looks like I am busy


Haha am looking busy keeps bosses happy so that's fair:thumbup:

You know how us gingers get  :Grin: 

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## crzyman

> Place is run by fly by nighters and newbs now.... Go on, go there and ask a technical question...... I DARE YOU!!!!!



Just while you here, is there a grey forum fishing trip in the pipeline?

----------


## hunter308

> To be perfectly honest Hunter I doubt its you thats the wanker .Give some people a little authority it goes to their head.
> Then there are those who think they're in authority sitting at a computer . (Have a couple in my family but we ain't gonna go there)
> I'm glade I moved on over to this forum ,too many negatives at the previous one.


yeah well......... I will have to call no comment on that as I did throw a few rocks into the wasp nest over there...then there was the infamous ritchie thread where his brother, mother and a few other dodgy family members made an appearance not realizing it was a piss take and getting all riled up over it but looking back on that bit yeah it was funny but I had no sense of humor back then and was too consumed in self pity coupled with an extremely short fuse. Thank god I am not like that anymore.

----------


## baldbob

> Just while you here, is there a grey forum fishing trip in the pipeline?


Dave wanted to charter a boat on my tickets, something on those lines.... See him  about ut  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Dave wanted to charter a boat on my tickets, something on those lines.... See him  about ut


Not on your tickets mate, but if you could it would be good. I was thinking like getting a few of us together and doing a trip into Fiordland.
Hunting, diving,drinking and fishing for a week or so.
Does the Cindy Hardy still operate those types of charters?

----------


## EeeBees

The only thread I miss is the artistry of Wingmaster for the countdown to Opening Day...the rest...well...anyway, upwards and onwards...there's still birds to follow for a couple more weeks then it will be doom and gloom for another how ever silly months to do it all again...yeeee haah...

----------


## EeeBees

Hear, hear, Tussock...

----------


## hunter308

+1 Tussock well said

----------


## leathel

> Im maybe going to kill this thread.
> 
> They are old news round here. We have the best forum platform up in NZ, fantastic sponsorship from a bunch of the top retailers in NZ. We have competitions with fantastic prizes, we have all sorts of cool equipment owned by the forum that is or will be available to members and more coming. We are the fastest growing hunting forum in New Zealands history, by miles.
> 
> We have a great atmosphere we are regularly commended for it.
> 
> There are a half dozen or so hunting and shooting forums in NZ, some have been around for years. I don't worry about any of them. To my knowledge, this is the only Hunting and Shooting site that belongs to its members. 
> 
> Its yours, lets concentrate on making it better and doing cool things and not worry about the others.


As long as you dont kill this just to stop people commenting on the shit that goes down on this site.... Locking threads, banning people etc

I am not digging this site or mods...Its just a fact of life for forums there is allways going to be differences of opinion, Those that are posting in those threads please think before you post and if you dont agree you dont have to argue the point ....just read it and forget it  :Wink:

----------


## headcase

Sooner or later you will all fall toward the Dark Side. Its something called entropy. Just accept is gracefully.

----------


## crzyman

Good to see you fall the right way then headcase :36 1 5:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not on your tickets mate, but if you could it would be good. I was thinking like getting a few of us together and doing a trip into *Fiordland.
> Hunting, diving,drinking and fishing for a week or so.*
> Does the Cindy Hardy still operate those types of charters?


Im fucken IN  :Thumbsup:

----------


## crzyman

> Im fucken IN


The line starts behind me.......

----------


## headcase

> Good to see you fall the right way then headcase


not every time. I just fall.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Malhunting

> The line starts behind me.......


To bad if it becomes a foot race bud, you'll be screwed. :Psmiley:

----------


## crzyman

Chief fisher man here

----------


## headcase

Im just coming to terms with the fact that I'm shrivilling like a dried prune and will soon retract to that which its came from.. All power to those that stand withing the light . :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

Good to see you around on here Headcase.

----------


## gimp

> Im just coming to terms with the fact that I'm shrivilling like a dried prune and will soon retract to that which its came from.. All power to those that stand withing the light .


 Long time, no see. Sticking around?

----------


## headcase

Love to come, whats up.

----------


## headcase

Talk when you get back if you don't come up with anything. . Im shooting one or two, might not be many rabbits left though.  :Sad:

----------


## hunter308

+1 Tussock well said

----------


## leathel

> Im maybe going to kill this thread.
> 
> They are old news round here. We have the best forum platform up in NZ, fantastic sponsorship from a bunch of the top retailers in NZ. We have competitions with fantastic prizes, we have all sorts of cool equipment owned by the forum that is or will be available to members and more coming. We are the fastest growing hunting forum in New Zealands history, by miles.
> 
> We have a great atmosphere we are regularly commended for it.
> 
> There are a half dozen or so hunting and shooting forums in NZ, some have been around for years. I don't worry about any of them. To my knowledge, this is the only Hunting and Shooting site that belongs to its members. 
> 
> Its yours, lets concentrate on making it better and doing cool things and not worry about the others.


As long as you dont kill this just to stop people commenting on the shit that goes down on this site.... Locking threads, banning people etc

I am not digging this site or mods...Its just a fact of life for forums there is allways going to be differences of opinion, Those that are posting in those threads please think before you post and if you dont agree you dont have to argue the point ....just read it and forget it  :Wink:

----------


## headcase

Sooner or later you will all fall toward the Dark Side. Its something called entropy. Just accept is gracefully.

----------


## crzyman

Good to see you fall the right way then headcase :36 1 5:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not on your tickets mate, but if you could it would be good. I was thinking like getting a few of us together and doing a trip into *Fiordland.
> Hunting, diving,drinking and fishing for a week or so.*
> Does the Cindy Hardy still operate those types of charters?


Im fucken IN  :Thumbsup:

----------


## crzyman

> Im fucken IN


The line starts behind me.......

----------


## headcase

> Good to see you fall the right way then headcase


not every time. I just fall.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Malhunting

> The line starts behind me.......


To bad if it becomes a foot race bud, you'll be screwed. :Psmiley:

----------


## crzyman

Chief fisher man here

----------


## headcase

Im just coming to terms with the fact that I'm shrivilling like a dried prune and will soon retract to that which its came from.. All power to those that stand withing the light . :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

Good to see you around on here Headcase.

----------


## gimp

> Im just coming to terms with the fact that I'm shrivilling like a dried prune and will soon retract to that which its came from.. All power to those that stand withing the light .


 Long time, no see. Sticking around?

----------


## headcase

Love to come, whats up.

----------


## headcase

Talk when you get back if you don't come up with anything. . Im shooting one or two, might not be many rabbits left though.  :Sad:

----------

